# hsstie - please read



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

I agree with your original gripe about the OVP - but I guess I'm more forgiving of a "noob" to the pier business. I bought a Year Pass understanding that the pier was going to be open from 7:00 a.m. until 11:00 p.m. until "the season" started, when it would be open 24 hours a day. BUT, Boone ran into some problems with opening / keeping open his restaurant/bar (which helps pay to keep the pier open) and he decided to cut back on his labor costs by closing the pier (almost all winter!) so I couldn't go up there to fish because it I didn't want to get all set to do some pier fishing and go up there (only a few miles for me) only to find it closed. Boone's making other mistakes too. 

However, I think he'll learn, and as it is structurally a pretty good pier I'm still willing to call it "home" for a while. My old "home" pier (Willoughby Pier) has been bought by a developer and while it wasn't a great pier, the people were nice and were plenty willing to learn how to run a pier. Hopefully Boone will learn too - he seems willing. 

I hope you will give him another chance - but wait a bit - he's still learning. Every time we go, it's better. We'll keep you posted.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

RoryGoggin said:


> I agree with your original gripe about the OVP - but I guess I'm more forgiving of a "noob" to the pier business. I bought a Year Pass understanding that the pier was going to be open from 7:00 a.m. until 11:00 p.m. until "the season" started, when it would be open hours a day. BUT, Boone ran into some problems with opening / keeping open his restaurant/bar (which helps pay to keep the pier open) and he decided to cut back on his labor costs by closing the pier (almost all winter!) so I couldn't go up there to fish because it I didn't want to get all set to do some pier fishing and go up there (only a few miles for me) only to find it closed. Boone's making other mistakes too.
> 
> However, I think he'll learn, and as it is structurally a pretty good pier I'm still willing to call it "home" for a while. My old "home" pier (Willoughby Pier) has been bought by a developer and while it wasn't a great pier, the people were nice and were plenty willing to learn how to run a pier. Hopefully Boone will learn too - he seems willing.
> 
> I hope you will give him another chance - but wait a bit - he's still learning. Every time we go, it's better. We'll keep you posted.



Great Pier it is but im thinking it with some problems ,, but doesnt every thing these days,,, 

now being the last few times i was there i see OVP really turning into a party scene and the people walking out will be a big problem maybe just as big as seagull when those damn busses pull up,,, dont know if really anyone sees this or not but when the bar was filling up it turned into sports coat ,,, ties,,, and dressie boat shoes lol and each time it seems it has a bigger crowd of people with no rods ,,, but as i had said in a earlier post only time will tell which way this pier will go ??????????????????????????????


----------



## bassassasin (Nov 7, 2003)

Bet when one of dem yuppies cathes a 6oz in da back or a 1/0 they'll give us some room. By the way what is size limit on a yuppie caught from a pier???? ASSASIN

Charter Member
Tidewater P.S.Y.C.O.'s


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

fishbone4_14_74 said:


> Great Pier it is but im thinking it with some problems ,, but doesnt every thing these days,,,
> 
> now being the last few times i was there i see OVP really turning into a party scene and the people walking out will be a big problem maybe just as big as seagull when those damn busses pull up,,, dont know if really anyone sees this or not but when the bar was filling up it turned into sports coat ,,, ties,,, and dressie boat shoes lol and each time it seems it has a bigger crowd of people with no rods ,,, but as i had said in a earlier post only time will tell which way this pier will go ??????????????????????????????


that is why i decided not to try and get a JOB there . in the summer the fishermen will end up been pushed out by the yupes on fridays and sat nights watch it happen right before your eyes this summer mark my word


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

*if i may state my opinion.*

The yuppies at the front of the pier and the people walking the pier are not the ones that are going to mess things up, their money will help to keep the pier open. The people we need to worry about are the low class s#!t heads that want to get drunk, leave old bait, carve up the rails,graffity,punk ass kids,and people in general that dont care about anything but putting 200 croaker in their coolers. 
I have not been to the new pier yet and stopped going to harrisons due to the lack of class the majority of the fisherman had. Pics of the new place look good. They have cleaned up the OV area alot,time will tell.
Everybody get a good mental image of the old harrisons bathroom......


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

well ocean view it s self has cleaned up as of late . so hopeful they dont see peopleof such low class as that 
O my GOD i do remember the bath rooms one time i just finished washing my hands and was drying off and this low life came in and took a wiz in the sink !


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

edgotbait said:


> came in and took a wiz in the sink !


Probably cause the sink was the only thing that didn't clog up and overflow.  

Le Pew! May that old john rest in piece.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

yeppers them bathrooms were the best around :--| just joking i will say this if ya couldnt hold ya breath fer a long time then you either learned real fast or ya was just in trouble lol


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

edgotbait said:


> that is why i decided not to try and get a JOB there . in the summer the fishermen will end up been pushed out by the yupes on fridays and sat nights watch it happen right before your eyes this summer mark my word


Ed, If you are dumb enough to go to a pier on friday or saturday during the summer, you deserve to be trampled.


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

that crap hole was nanana nasty!! double :--|


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Skiffisher*

True and False statement.
The people who go to the pier and don't care about anything but filling their cooler with 200 croakers are the people doing what they are supposed to do when you pay to get on a FISHING pier. Being one of the regulars as well as an employee at Harrisons I kind of resent the comment about low class of fisherman. The pier needed alot of work to itself when you think of the fascilities, but there was alot of ov trash that came to those bathrooms any time of the year and destroyed it. (drugs, piss, writing, etc) Even as an employee I refused to do anything other than poor some bleach all around it and power was the whole thing. Scrubbing was out of the question. The regulars of Rich, Ray, Brandon, Jared, C.J., Bernie, John S., Big John, Bret, Andrew, Larry, Ranoldo, 6 Pack, Ms. Cathy (her boys), etc. The list goes on none of which I would consider low class.

*What do you think guys?*


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

*kickinbass*

I referenced no one, if you read carefully i said majority. I dont know one of those people but if you worked there and know them they are probablly regulars.Not the type of people who would trash ther home pier. You worked ther you know what i am talking about so dont nit pick please


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*No nit picking at all*

When you said the MAJORITY, at any given time that is the mojority. Only on weekends and holidays did you get alot of people on Harrisons pier. Any other time it was the same old faces. There are other poeple that I didn't mention that were older or less sociable but too were always there. I have to admit I have seen my share of ignorance on the pier and most of the time it was brought to a stand still by one of the people from my prior post. I myself haven't really fished the new pier but once or twice. The last time I did I observed an old man piss in the corner at the second shelter(no attempt to piss off the side). Now that qualifies as low class to me. And I saw that in 47degree temps during the heat of the drum run last fall at sandbridge so it really doesn't matter where you go. Theres always going to be someone doing something stupid yuppies or no yuppies.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

KICKNBASS said:


> *What do you think guys?*


I'm new to the fishing scene, but I guess I'm just a low class as any of those mentioned. One thing I will say, I'll trust some of those low-class(not everyone can be rich),croaker-fishing(many are fishing for dinner, or if you take note, sharing their catch with equally poor neighbors/fellow church members),pier-carving (the pier needs to be cut so the rods won't slip and fall), bait-leaving(it washes off, and somebody else may want it who can't afford it),drunken(as if the yuppies at the bar will be sober?) to watch my tackle long before I'd trust some of the "yuppie" (actually G-X I think) types who will block me in my parking place be cause they want to go get drunk and don't give a damn about the marked spaces - and look down their noses at those who want to fish. 

But...I do have a feeling that there may be some way for us all to get along.


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

I see your point with majority and understand where you are coming from, Also agree with you on the rest of your post about other places.
Unfortunaly sandbridge due to the tourist factor to keep up appearances and I am sure that back in the day old man harrison used to try to stay on top of things but in a deteriorating area he probablly at one point realized he was fighting an up hill battle.


----------



## skiffisher (Apr 10, 2005)

Having class has nothing to do with haveing money. you can make 100,000 dollars a year and if you leave a beer bottle and a cut up croaker on the bench that is no class, If donald trump farted in the four seasons would that be classy


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Another secret*

THe pier wasn't making any money the last 2 years it was in opperation. THe only thing that was keeping them open was the money from their head boats. Jim was putting enough money into the pier itself to keep inspectors happy and safe fishing conditions for everyone. He spent well over 100K the year of isabel driving new pilings and adding new planks. He was so stuck in his old ways with prices that they were going broke. Blood worms bigger that everone else for 6.50 no tax, minnows 1.50 as many as you can fit in a cup, and squid 1.25 and 2.00. depending on size. Everyone has got to miss that!


----------



## crazyjohnsmojos (May 12, 2005)

Marvin... thank you for letting me have class..lol.


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Anytime John*

I heard you did pretty good on the flat fish and tog yesterday. Give me a call we'll give it a shot one day. Can't say when though kindof backed up


----------



## Bunkerboy (Jan 14, 2006)

KICKNBASS said:


> THe pier wasn't making any money the last 2 years it was in opperation. THe only thing that was keeping them open was the money from their head boats. Jim was putting enough money into the pier itself to keep inspectors happy and safe fishing conditions for everyone. He spent well over 100K the year of isabel driving new pilings and adding new planks. He was so stuck in his old ways with prices that they were going broke. Blood worms bigger that everone else for 6.50 no tax, minnows 1.50 as many as you can fit in a cup, and squid 1.25 and 2.00. depending on size. Everyone has got to miss that!


 Thanks, marvin I wouldn't consider you nor any of the old regulars low class or respectless. It's a few that ruin things for many. Does any one know if the new pier is going to sell gudgeons?


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

well i have to say that the one and only time i ever fished the ov pier was 22 years ago so i was 18 and never been back since


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Bunkerboy said:


> Thanks, marvin I wouldn't consider you nor any of the old regulars low class or respectless. It's a few that ruin things for many. *Does any one know if the new pier is going to sell gudgeons?*


The answer is yes along with some other live swimming baits during the right part of the seasons.


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

RoryGoggin said:


> I'm new to the fishing scene, but I guess I'm just a low class as any of those mentioned. One thing I will say, I'll trust some of those low-class(not everyone can be rich),croaker-fishing(many are fishing for dinner, or if you take note, sharing their catch with equally poor neighbors/fellow church members),pier-carving (the pier needs to be cut so the rods won't slip and fall), bait-leaving(it washes off, and somebody else may want it who can't afford it),drunken(as if the yuppies at the bar will be sober?) to watch my tackle long before I'd trust some of the "yuppie" (actually G-X I think) types who will block me in my parking place be cause they want to go get drunk and don't give a damn about the marked spaces - and look down their noses at those who want to fish.


I'll agree with ya there rory


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

*Dont Do Ov*



RoryGoggin said:


> I agree with your original gripe about the OVP - but I guess I'm more forgiving of a "noob" to the pier business. I bought a Year Pass understanding that the pier was going to be open from 7:00 a.m. until 11:00 p.m. until "the season" started, when it would be open 24 hours a day. BUT, Boone ran into some problems with opening / keeping open his restaurant/bar (which helps pay to keep the pier open) and he decided to cut back on his labor costs by closing the pier (almost all winter!) so I couldn't go up there to fish because it I didn't want to get all set to do some pier fishing and go up there (only a few miles for me) only to find it closed. Boone's making other mistakes too.


Sorry to hear that rory but i appreciate the update. Looks like mr boone hasnt changed his ways. That is what the big deal has been all along for me. Not that i was wronged once but that ALL OF US COULD BE WRONGED. And he did just like i warned all of us he would. Screwed us again. Not only does he post HIS ten commandments when you walk through his pearly gates for all of us to abide by.... But he cannot even adhere to his own rules THAT HE MAKES. He has proven and admitted that he will not open or close on time according to his posted pier hours for what he is charging you your 7 dollars or whatever it may be. He has taken what is it 300 bucks a person for a season pass? only to not be open all winter BECAUSE IT SUITS HIM.( and dont even mention that you got 2 free months that that should make up for it ....that was one of the conditions people bought the season pass at the time , so it doesnt excuse him of that eithier ) Sure why not he has our money. Less hours hes open and less days more money he makes RIPPING US OFF AGAIN. The longer all of us keep supporting his pier the longer he will keep screwing all of us over. There is no reason for him to change and it will be business as usual if people dont stop going there.

He rips us off on a daily basis months ago, and is still doing it now im sure. And hes done it by the season passes too. I dont know about you guys but if i had a season pass that i paid for i would RUN down there and DEMAND a pro rated refund tomrrow.I bet hes not open now 24 hrs a day like he was supposed to be RIPPING US OFF AGAIN. Not getting what you paid for is called FRAUD. Its a wonder somone hasn't brought a lawsuit against him for ripping all of us off.


----------



## Bunkerboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Go to seagull, it'll leave me more room at OV.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

hsstie said:


> Sorry to hear that rory but i appreciate the update. Looks like mr boone hasnt changed his ways. That is what the big deal has been all along for me. Not that i was wronged once but that ALL OF US COULD BE WRONGED. And he did just like i warned all of us he would. Screwed us again. Not only does he post HIS ten commandments when you walk through his pearly gates for all of us to abide by.... But he cannot even adhere to his own rules THAT HE MAKES. He has proven and admitted that he will not open or close on time according to his posted pier hours for what he is charging you your 7 dollars or whatever it may be. He has taken what is it 300 bucks a person for a season pass? only to not be open all winter BECAUSE IT SUITS HIM.( and dont even mention that you got 2 free months that that should make up for it ....that was one of the conditions people bought the season pass at the time , so it doesnt excuse him of that eithier ) Sure why not he has our money. Less hours hes open and less days more money he makes RIPPING US OFF AGAIN. The longer all of us keep supporting his pier the longer he will keep screwing all of us over. There is no reason for him to change and it will be business as usual if people dont stop going there.
> 
> He rips us off on a daily basis months ago, and is still doing it now im sure. And hes done it by the season passes too. I dont know about you guys but if i had a season pass that i paid for i would RUN down there and DEMAND a pro rated refund tomrrow.I bet hes not open now 24 hrs a day like he was supposed to be RIPPING US OFF AGAIN. Not getting what you paid for is called FRAUD. Its a wonder somone hasn't brought a lawsuit against him for ripping all of us off.



hsstie are you pissed off!!!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

hopefully it will get better...hopefully...


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

hsstie said:


> Sorry to hear that rory but i appreciate the update. Looks like mr boone hasnt changed his ways. That is what the big deal has been all along for me. Not that i was wronged once but that ALL OF US COULD BE WRONGED. And he did just like i warned all of us he would. Screwed us again. Not only does he post HIS ten commandments when you walk through his pearly gates for all of us to abide by.... But he cannot even adhere to his own rules THAT HE MAKES. He has proven and admitted that he will not open or close on time according to his posted pier hours for what he is charging you your 7 dollars or whatever it may be. He has taken what is it 300 bucks a person for a season pass? only to not be open all winter BECAUSE IT SUITS HIM.( and dont even mention that you got 2 free months that that should make up for it ....that was one of the conditions people bought the season pass at the time , so it doesnt excuse him of that eithier ) Sure why not he has our money. Less hours hes open and less days more money he makes RIPPING US OFF AGAIN. The longer all of us keep supporting his pier the longer he will keep screwing all of us over. There is no reason for him to change and it will be business as usual if people dont stop going there.
> 
> He rips us off on a daily basis months ago, and is still doing it now im sure. And hes done it by the season passes too. I dont know about you guys but if i had a season pass that i paid for i would RUN down there and DEMAND a pro rated refund tomrrow.I bet hes not open now 24 hrs a day like he was supposed to be RIPPING US OFF AGAIN. Not getting what you paid for is called FRAUD. Its a wonder somone hasn't brought a lawsuit against him for ripping all of us off.



Why do you keep saying "us" you didnt buy a season pass hell you went to the new pier once. Do us all a favor stay in chesterfield, stay away from tidewater. Better yet sell all of your fishing gear and buy a tutu and slippers and take up ballet you cry like a little girl so you should take up a little girl sport. So you didnt get to fish for a couple hours he closed early. It was 7 dollars for christ sakes not 700 get over it already. I will keep an eye out on the market place for all that gear you are fixing to sell.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

RedskinFan228 said:


> Why do you keep saying "us" you didnt buy a season pass hell you went to the new pier once. Do us all a favor stay in chesterfield, stay away from tidewater. Better yet sell all of your fishing gear and buy a tutu and slippers and take up ballet you cry like a little girl so you should take up a little girl sport. So you didnt get to fish for a couple hours he closed early. It was 7 dollars for christ sakes not 700 get over it already. I will keep an eye out on the market place for all that gear you are fixing to sell.


haha deep breaths ken


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Ok Guys*

Lets not give him any more of a billboard to write on. We dont have to agree with him. But we also dont have to just let him bash. We did our part.Someone needed help we tried to help, He didnt. Thats where i stand , Let digger lock it.


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

*Oh well*

Fishorama and I will be hitting the pier today and hopefully we'll see some of yall out there.


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

RedskinFan228 said:


> Why do you keep saying "us" you didnt buy a season pass hell you went to the new pier once. Do us all a favor stay in chesterfield, stay away from tidewater. Better yet sell all of your fishing gear and buy a tutu and slippers and take up ballet you cry like a little girl so you should take up a little girl sport. So you didnt get to fish for a couple hours he closed early. It was 7 dollars for christ sakes not 700 get over it already. I will keep an eye out on the market place for all that gear you are fixing to sell.



HOLY MOly


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

catman32 said:


> Lets not give him any more of a billboard to write on. We dont have to agree with him. But we also dont have to just let him bash. We did our part.Someone needed help we tried to help, He didnt. Thats where i stand , Let digger lock it.



Sounds like one of the "Lock Nazis" coming on


ewwwwwww ahhhhhhhhhh:--|


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i have to agree...n'ufff said...


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

RedskinFan228 said:


> Why do you keep saying "us" you didnt buy a season pass hell you went to the new pier once. Do us all a favor stay in chesterfield, stay away from tidewater. Better yet sell all of your fishing gear and buy a tutu and slippers and take up ballet you cry like a little girl so you should take up a little girl sport. So you didnt get to fish for a couple hours he closed early. It was 7 dollars for christ sakes not 700 get over it already. I will keep an eye out on the market place for all that gear you are fixing to sell.


Just goes to show AGAIN how much you know redskinfan228. I went there ALOT more than once. Get your facts straight. Pretty helpful advice for eveyone going there and getting ripped off by telling me to shut up. Glad everyone doesnt have helpful advice like you. Your buddy mr boone is a fraud and a ripoff. The sooner you accept it the better off you will be. Tell rory your explanation for him paying hundreds of dollars for a season pass under the premise he could fish till 11 pm ( think thats correct ) in the winter and now in spring 24 hrs a day. He bought the pass and lives only a few miles away but his plans for fishing on that pier and using his season pass which he paid for are RUINED all winter because of mr boones lack of accounatabilty. And i bet now hes not open 24 hrs a day eithier. And he is just one person. NO i dont have a season pass, after what initally happened i wouldnt give mr boone the chance to juice me anymore.

oh yea almost forgot, you said " So you didnt get to fish for a couple hours he closed early." guess what? I never said that. I was there for a late openeing, while others in the parking lot were griping that that wasnt unusual, that it happened alot before. To be exact another member said that the pier management admitted that they would close early if they felt like it, because there might not be alot of people on the pier at night.

Get your facts straight redskinfan. You just look foolish when you shout things like that being totally wrong.

if you think this looks like a little girl then you do have some problems.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

hsstie said:


> Just goes to show AGAIN how much you know redskinfan228. I went there ALOT more than once. Get your facts straight. Pretty helpful advice for eveyone going there and getting ripped off by telling me to shut up. Glad everyone doesnt have helpful advice like you. Your buddy mr boone is a fraud and a ripoff. The sooner you accept it the better off you will be. Tell rory your explanation for him paying hundreds of dollars for a season pass under the premise he could fish till 11 pm ( think thats correct ) in the winter and now in spring 24 hrs a day. He bought the pass and lives only a few miles away but his plans for fishing on that pier and using his season pass which he paid for are RUINED all winter because of mr boones lack of accounatabilty. And i bet now hes not open 24 hrs a day eithier. And he is just one person. NO i dont have a season pass, after what initally happened i wouldnt give mr boone the chance to juice me anymore.
> 
> oh yea almost forgot, you said " So you didnt get to fish for a couple hours he closed early." guess what? I never said that. I was there for a late openeing, while others in the parking lot were griping that that wasnt unusual, that it happened alot before. To be exact another member said that the pier management admitted that they would close early if they felt like it, because there might not be alot of people on the pier at night.
> 
> ...


you look like a woman in that picture..what are you doing out of the kitchen?


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Hey Moderator*

NOT TO BE DOING YOUR JOB OR ANYTHING BUT DON'T YOU THINK YOU SHOULD LOCK THIS THREAD ALREADY? IT SEEMS TO BE GETTING A LITTLE OLD FAST AS WELL AS OUT OF HAND!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Yep, lock er down cuz dumasses like andy are just trying to stir th pot....


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Yep, lock er down cuz dumasses like andy are just trying to stir th pot....


me i wouldnt do something like that??


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

opening late closing early does it matter i have been listening to you crying about it for weeks now and i am tired of it. We appreciate what Mr Boone did. With piers closing and beach access disappearing all the time he did us a favor. He coiuld have sold out and almost did. But he choose to rebuild this gives us another prime place to fish. It is his pier he owns it. He can open and close when he wants. As business picks up the hours he opens will too. GET OVER IT for crying out loud. But most of all quit giving bad advice to the people on this site that just want to know where the fish are biting. Oh yea I changed my mind keep your gear I dont want a bunch of cut down girly rods and push button reels anyways. Oh yea I can post a picture I found on photo bucket or the internet it does not prove anything. You know what I am sorry and dont want you to go away mad....I just want you to go away


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

RedskinFan228 said:


> opening late closing early does it matter i have been listening to you crying about it for weeks now and i am tired of it. We appreciate what Mr Boone did. With piers closing and beach access disappearing all the time he did us a favor. He coiuld have sold out and almost did. But he choose to rebuild this gives us another prime place to fish. It is his pier he owns it. He can open and close when he wants. As business picks up the hours he opens will too. GET OVER IT for crying out loud. But most of all quit giving bad advice to the people on this site that just want to know where the fish are biting. Oh yea I changed my mind keep your gear I dont want a bunch of cut down girly rods and push button reels anyways. Oh yea I can post a picture I found on photo bucket or the internet it does not prove anything. You know what I am sorry and dont want you to go away mad....I just want you to go away


Ken, why so negative? Definetly flies in th face of join th psycho's. Let it rest. IMHO


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Cdog said:


> Ken, why so negative? Definetly flies in th face of join th psycho's. Let it rest. IMHO



Just tired of him bashing Mr Boone and OVP thats all.


----------



## hsstie (Sep 8, 2005)

RedskinFan228 said:


> opening late closing early does it matter i have been listening to you crying about it for weeks now and i am tired of it. We appreciate what Mr Boone did. With piers closing and beach access disappearing all the time he did us a favor. He coiuld have sold out and almost did. But he choose to rebuild this gives us another prime place to fish. It is his pier he owns it. He can open and close when he wants. As business picks up the hours he opens will too. GET OVER IT for crying out loud. But most of all quit giving bad advice to the people on this site that just want to know where the fish are biting. Oh yea I changed my mind keep your gear I dont want a bunch of cut down girly rods and push button reels anyways. Oh yea I can post a picture I found on photo bucket or the internet it does not prove anything. You know what I am sorry and dont want you to go away mad....I just want you to go away


Yes it does matter, not giving somone what they paid for is fraud. Ripping people off for hundreds of dollars for a season pass they bought under the premise they could use it for certain days and times is not only immoral, its illegal. I guess all the rest of the p&s ers and the community that he rips off dont matter to you but it does to me. You may think hes doing you a favor but i dont see it like that. You are so concerned with proving me wrong and bringing out stupid insults you dont even bother to read the posts or make sure what you type is correct. Him openeing and closing at his convienece when people have already paid to fish on his pier is unacceptable. 

And btw, not that it matters but just to show you your WRONG AGAIN AS USUAL, i have plenty more pics of me on my website and in my photo galley here on p& s. So it is me, fool.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

hsstie said:


> Yes it does matter, not giving somone what they paid for is fraud. Ripping people off for hundreds of dollars for a season pass they bought under the premise they could use it for certain days and times is not only immoral, its illegal. I guess all the rest of the p&s ers and the community that he rips off dont matter to you but it does to me. You may think hes doing you a favor but i dont see it like that. You are so concerned with proving me wrong and bringing out stupid insults you dont even bother to read the posts or make sure what you type is correct. Him openeing and closing at his convienece when people have already paid to fish on his pier is unacceptable.
> 
> And btw, not that it matters but just to show you your WRONG AGAIN AS USUAL, i have plenty more pics of me on my website and in my photo galley here on p& s. So it is me, fool.



If you think it is illegal then you do something about it. Quit trying to turn people against him and inciting a protest. If people think they are being wronged then let them deal with Mr Boone one on one just as you should. I am just saying we are tired of hearing you bash our pier. Why dont you get a lawyer and You deal with it/him. We dont want to hear anymore. That being said I am done posting about it


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

hsstie said:


> Yes it does matter, not giving somone what they paid for is fraud. Ripping people off for hundreds of dollars for a season pass they bought under the premise they could use it for certain days and times is not only immoral, its illegal. I guess all the rest of the p&s ers and the community that he rips off dont matter to you but it does to me. You may think hes doing you a favor but i dont see it like that. You are so concerned with proving me wrong and bringing out stupid insults you dont even bother to read the posts or make sure what you type is correct. Him openeing and closing at his convienece when people have already paid to fish on his pier is unacceptable.
> 
> And btw, not that it matters but just to show you your WRONG AGAIN AS USUAL, i have plenty more pics of me on my website and in my photo galley here on p& s. So it is me, fool.


i wouldnt brag about your manly pictures..and out of all the P&Sers you seem to be the only one with their panties in a bunch


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

*Jeezus Christ*

would you all PLEASE let it go? Hsstie, if you don't like Boone or the pier, thats your opinion. Fine. Ken, please stop egging him on. It's obvious no one involved in this thread will ever change their opinion on the subject and you know what?

WHO CARES!

Y'all might as well start talking religion and politics so you can drag this board down the tubes like so many of the other "fishing boards"

I personally have not met Hsstie, and his opinion on any subject is jut that, his opinion. Do I care? No. It doesn't faze me in any way. Some people don't like fishing the point cuz of the crowds. Does that keep me away? Nope. So, fish where you want and I'll fish where I want. If he keeps bashing the pier just ignore him and and the issue will be dead instead of ballooning into this mess.

Flame trollers have been around for years and I've done a few myself such as going on the bass fishing home page on a "whats your favorite fish to eat" thread and saying yeah tuna and wahoo are good but you just can't beat an 8# largemouth for dinner and youd've thought I just single-handedly had destroyed the eco-system from the replies I got. Of course I was only kidding.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Thanks Freddrum. Very well stated.

OK I generally warn before I lock. So I'm looking for the key's.

Please follow Freddrums advise it is good.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

i agree with freddrum also...this has gotten personal and not about the issue at hand...just drop it...go fish where you want...and i hope everyone gets into the big ones...


----------



## Fishing_Feud (Nov 16, 2004)

You cant sell a season pass and then not be open all season or close3 down at 3 pm afetr people get there at 2:30


HASTies got a [point


anybody wanna buy a FHB Mug?  


LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2006)

.














.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Looks like I'm not the only one enjoying the show.  
I can't believe the theater has remained open this long. I guess Digger still hasn't located that key. 

Hey Pauky....will you bring me back a box of buttered when you go for your refill?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

You'll just don't listen or read if you had left it alone it would have gone away all by it's self. I guess it is done now.


----------

